# Your first real date - what kind of car?



## applecruncher (Oct 14, 2015)

December 1964. My first real boyfriend's dad had a shiny black 1962 Cadillac coupe de ville, 2 dr hardtop. _(...sigh...the memories...)


_


----------



## SenseiPapa (Oct 14, 2015)

My first date (where I drove) was in my brother's 1957 Ford convertible.  Bright red!  Oh, what a night...


----------



## jujube (Oct 14, 2015)

I can't remember what kind of car it was, but it was a real rattletrap and the passenger side didn't open.  I had to get in and out of the car by sliding over to the driver's side.  I was just so excited to get to go out on a date.  I was 15 and I wasn't altogether sure that my Dad was kidding when he said I'd have to wait until I was 30.....


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 14, 2015)

jujube, I was 14! But HE was (almost) 17, handsome, popular, nice family, and he played in a band. But thinking back, 14 was too young to car date. He was a horney devil and "it" was a constant battle. Too much pressure that I was not ready for at such a young age.


----------



## Linda (Oct 14, 2015)

It was a white 54 Mercury and I am so sad I don't have a photo of it.  We were poor in those days.  By our 3rd date he had gotten someone to paint on both front fenders in sort of a fluffy cloud way "Larry Loves Linda".  (Most people call him John but with family he goes by his middle name) Oh, that was my first date with my husband.  A few dates before that but I don't recall what in the heck those losers were driving!


----------



## imp (Oct 14, 2015)

*"Your first real date - what kind of car?"

*My first real date WAS a car, 1955 Mercury, some claimed I'd wind up marrying it! The few I asked out for a REAL date invariably added to the difficulty of having healed 2nd. degree burns  to my face, by turning me down. I learned the hard way as a teenager just how mightily important appearances were.    imp


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 14, 2015)

My high school boyfriend had a light blue 1952 Ford.  I thought it was the coolest thing ever.


----------



## Linda (Oct 14, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> My high school boyfriend had a light blue 1952 Ford.  I thought it was the coolest thing ever.


It was really cool Butterfly.


----------



## chic (Oct 15, 2015)

My first REAL date was when I was 14. My BF was 16. He didn't drive yet, so he took me to a local restaurant, on foot, and bought me dinner then walked me home. He was such a sweetie. I had a great time but you always do at 14.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 15, 2015)

Hubby had a Morris Minor convertible like this one, only in black.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 15, 2015)

Lori Marvin was my dates name and Dad let me take his monster 49 Caddy. First couple hours went great , then we spent the rest of the night getting that behemoth out of a snow bank.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 15, 2015)

55 Ford Crown Victoria..Sold it "as is" back seat hardly used!!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 15, 2015)

Why would I remember what kind of car was driven on my first date?  Not something I would pay attention to.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 15, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Lori Marvin was my dates name and Dad let me take his monster 49 Caddy. First couple hours went great , then we spent the rest of the night getting that behemoth out of a snow bank.



Pappy, I looked up a picture of the 1949 Caddy. Sweet ride, but I'm sure it was no fun getting out of that snow bank! :laugh:


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 15, 2015)

I know my first "car date" was when I was 14 and it was in his Grandma`s 64 Plymouth Belvedere. But my first date with hubby was when I was 15,in his `57 Chevy.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 15, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I know my first "car date" was when I was 14 and it was in his Grandma`s 64 Plymouth Belvedere. But my first date with hubby was when I was 15,in his *`57 Chevy*.



aahh, a classic.  My brother and also my cousin were "chick magnets" and they both had 57 Chevys. I can hear Dinah Shore singing that song, "See the USA, in your Chevrolet..."


----------



## imp (Oct 15, 2015)

*Grille-guards?*

While we're on this topic:





Anyone remember what we lovingly referred to as "Van Aukens"?      imp


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 15, 2015)

Ford


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 15, 2015)

> Anyone remember what we lovingly referred to as "Van Aukens"?



Vaguely.  Heard the term from a few relatives.


----------



## imp (Oct 15, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Vaguely.  Heard the term from a few relatives.



Just spent the better part of an hour searching in vain; I can remember clearly what they were and how they looked, my Dad's '49 Lincoln had them. If I find a pic, I'll post it, maybe just draw up a sketch. Kind of a "guy-thing", I suppose.   imp


----------



## Fern (Oct 15, 2015)

My first date in a car was a 1940's Morris 8, it was called a puddle jumper, I can understand why, it wasn't what you would call a smooth ride.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 15, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> aahh, a classic.  My brother and also my cousin were "chick magnets" and they both had 57 Chevys. I can hear Dinah Shore singing that song, "See the USA, in your Chevrolet..."
> 
> View attachment 22810



That was it exactly except it was blue.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 15, 2015)

MrsR, I posted a quick picture, but actually both my brother and cousin had blue and white ones (actually turqoise and white). I saw one on the road a few yrs ago - shiny and in mint condition. Had to stare; it was gorgeous. Probably owned by a collector.


----------



## PurpleHaze (Oct 19, 2015)

1970 GTO that my first boyfriend "inherited" from his older brother whose wife was expecting their first child and wife said the muscle car had to go. It was 1975 and I was 15 and he was nearly 17. What memories of near death experiences. Not quite sure what any of our parents were thinking in allowing any of us to have such powerful automobiles back then but just about everyone had them! Amazingly enough, most of us survived those cars!


----------



## Sandie (Oct 21, 2015)

Oh my gosh, my first "real" boyfriend had a Dodge Dart. Probably a 1967. I preferred the "Come Over Darl'n" seats of the earlier Fords' and Chevys'.


----------



## Sandie (Oct 21, 2015)

What a Beautiful machine!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2015)

I remember the car...it was an old heap of something, but for the life of me I can't remember the make..I do remember it had an 8 track in it, and we used to sing to Simon and Garfunkel at the top of our lungs as we left the city and drove around Loch Lomond at weekends, but I can't remember the model of the car!


----------



## Manatee (Oct 22, 2015)

I had a 46 Hudson convertible and we went to Coney Island and rode the roller coasters.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 24, 2015)

:cheers: Interesting comments.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 25, 2015)

Warrigal said:


> Hubby had a Morris Minor convertible like this one, only in black.




Sweet ride, Warri!


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 25, 2015)

First date was with a not too impressive 57 ragtop. It did however get better through the years and it did bring my wife into my life all those years ago.


----------

